# To relate to something



## rwils79

Здравствуйте,

Как сказать: "Mila said something that I could relate to"? (они с Джеймсом Франко были в Москве на премьере фильма "Оз: Великий и Ужасный")

Я искал на форуме, но ничего полезного не нашёл. Хотя в словаре я нашёл вот это: "*to relate to* (_person_) сходи́ться*(*impf*) с *+instr*; (_subject, thing_) относи́ться*(*impf*) к *+dat*"

Я бы так перевёл: "Мила сказала кое-что, к чему я мог относиться" - но я сомневаюсь в том, правильно ли употребление слова "относиться"..может, "отнестись", ведь я только раз отнёсся к тому, что она сказала, хотя я всегда к этому могу относиться.. Кстати, я полагаю, что употребление слова "кое-что" правильно, потому что я знаю, что именно она сказала, но я не хотел этого сказать в предложении.


----------



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

Я бы перевел так: "Мила сказала кое-что, к чему я (бы) мог иметь отношение."


----------



## Valvs

"Относиться" здесь совершенно не подходит. Может быть, что-то вроде "Мила сказала одну вещь, которая мне хорошо понятна"? 
In Russian, when we want to express the idea that we can relate to someone's feeling, attitudes, etc., we often say "Я тебя/его/её отлично/хорошо понимаю", или "Как я тебя понимаю!".
Can't think of other ways to express the idea at the moment, maybe someone else will have a better suggestion.


----------



## rwils79

Ааа, спасибо вам! Всё понятно. Жду других предложений.


----------



## Sobakus

The most natural way to say this I can think of is a simple мне понравилось.

Мне очень понравилось, что сказала Мила на премьере.

Then you can elaborate by something like Я её отлично понимаю.


----------



## igusarov

Судя по словарю, "relate to *something*" = "understand something, feel kinship to something", и прямой перевод такого выражения на русский язык звучит очень неестественно и непонятно. В русском языке гораздо более распространена форма "понимать *кого-то*". Боюсь, что ни одна из форм слова "отнестись" здесь не подойдёт.

Не могли бы вы поподробнее объяснить, какой смысл вы хотите передать исходной фразой? Можно по-английски.
Без контекста в голову приходят очень разные варианты, я не берусь угадать, какой из них подойдёт вам по смыслу:

"То, что сказала Мила, было мне *близко*"
"Мила выразила то, что чувствовал я сам"
"Я *готов *был* подписаться* под каждым словом Милы"
"Сказанное Милой *пробудило* во мне *живой отклик*" (Could be used in a movie review article, people in the streets don't talk like this)
"Мнение Милы было *созвучно* с моим" (Same comment as above)
"Я полностью *разделял* сказанное Милой" (Somewhat formal)
"Мы с Милой *сошлись во мнении* относительно этого фильма" (Bad. Way too formal and official)
"Мила сказала нечто такое, с чем я был* полностью согласен*" (Bad. Too complex and unnatural)
"Мила сказала то-то. Я был *сходного* мнения" (Formal...)
"Я хорошо *отнёсся* к тому, что сказала Мила" (I don't believe that original phrase means this)

Да, вы можете использовать слово "кое-что", если не хочется передавать что именно там сказала Мила. Есть и другие варианты:

"Мила сказала то, к чему ..."
"Мила сказала нечто, к чему ..."
"Мила сказала что-то, к чему ..."


----------



## Sobakus

*Igusarov*, you suggestions are all fantastic, however they are only good for written speech. Only *готов подписаться* is informal enough to hear it in a usual conversation. Any natural way of expressing the idea will be in more than one sentence, because first you should mention that Mila said something, and then that you relate to it.


----------



## rwils79

Спасибо за ответы, igusarov и Sobakus! Я зашёл на Фейсбук, и там у меня спросили: "О чём вы думаете?" Так что я, почему-то, решил сделать большой ответ (не для того, чтобы привлечь к себе внимание, хехе, а для того, чтобы использовать мои знания русского языка):
О чём я думаю? Я думаю о том, как я очень нервничаю, когда я говорю по-русски при некоторых людях.. Я не хочу ни при ком нервничать и стесняться.. Вчера я на YouTube (Ютьюбе) смотрел видео-интерьвю с Милой Кунис и Джеймсом Франко, когда они были в Москве на премьере фильма "Оз: Великий и Ужасный", и Мила сказала кое-что, "that I could relate to/to which I could relate (because the exact same thing happens to me)": она сказала "я очень нервничаю, когда я говорю по-русски". Хочу эту "проблемочку" как-нибудь исправить.. Хочу, чтобы всё было хорошо, нормально и гладко, когда я хочу что-нибудь сказать по-русски при англоговорящих (или просто других людях? Даже и не знаю...), особенно при маме.. Так как ей нравится, когда я говорю по-русски, но постоянно восклицает: "Woooow, far out, that's amazing", и это меня раздражает и смущает (embarrasses?)... почему-то. Хотя ни один из членов моей семьи по-русски не понимает. Я хочу, чтобы я не нервничал в таких ситуациях, потому что я смогу уделять время практике в русском языке, ибо у нас русских нет, или просто я не могу их найти, не знаю, где их найти).


----------



## gvozd

Мила выразила свои переживания, которые я мог примерить на себя.


----------



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

rwils79 said:


> Хочу, чтобы всё было хорошо, нормально и гладко, когда я хочу что-нибудь сказать по-русски при англоговорящих (или просто других людях? Даже и не знаю...), особенно при маме.. Так как ей нравится, когда я говорю по-русски, но постоянно восклицает: "Woooow, far out, that's amazing", и это меня раздражает и смущает (embarrasses?)... почему-то. Хотя ни один из членов моей семьи по-русски не понимает. Я хочу, чтобы я не нервничал в таких ситуациях, потому что я смогу уделять время практике в русском языке, ибо у нас русских нет, или просто я не могу их найти, не знаю, где их найти).


У меня всё точно также
Стесняюсь говорить при родителях на иностранных языках, хотя когда они слышат, как я говорю, говорят что это классно. А когда с японцами впервый раз заговорил, то вообще ноги подкосились и голова закружилась от страха.
С русскими(да и со всеми остальными ) можно общаться через Skype, как раз будет языковая практика. А собеседников можно поискать здесь http://www.sharedtalk.com там можно и в текстовом чате и в голосовом общаться.


----------



## Sobakus

The context makes it quite a bit easier. Since you've already mentioned what is it that you can relate to (and you repeat it further), the best option is to simply make a reference to it: _...и Мила как раз сказала, что испытывает то же самое. Она сказала: "Я очень нервничаю, когда говорю по-русски"._


----------



## rwils79

gvozd said:


> Мила выразила свои переживания, которые я мог примерить на себя.


Спасибо! 




Parmezan_Olivkovich said:


> У меня всё точно также
> Стесняюсь говорить при родителях на иностранных языках, хотя когда они слышат, как я говорю, говорят что это классно. А когда с японцами впервый раз заговорил, то вообще ноги подкосились и голова закружилась от страха.
> С русскими(да и со всеми остальными ) можно общаться через Skype, как раз будет языковая практика. А собеседников можно поискать здесь http://www.sharedtalk.com там можно и в текстовом чате и в голосовом общаться.


Я не ожидал, что у кого-то другого всё точно так же. Очень интересно . Да, я знаю, где русских можно найти в Интернете, а вот в реальной жизни, где я живу, довольно трудновато... . Но я знаю, что есть куча русских в Кэрнсе, потому что когда я учился в TAFE, я нашёл двух русских женщин и одну армянку, с которыми я мог общаться на русском. Это был ответ на мои молитвы  (в буквальном смысле ) Очень интересно и круто было. Может, я зайду на указанный Вами сайт (наверное, более естественно будет так: я зайду на сайт, который Вы указали). Спасибо.




Sobakus said:


> The context makes it quite a bit easier. Since you've already mentioned what is it that you can relate to (and you repeat it further), the best option is to simply make a reference to it: ...и Мила как раз сказала, что испытывает то же самое. Она сказала: "Я очень нервничаю, когда говорю по-русски".


Понятно, спасибо!


----------



## Boyar

Добавлю и я свой вариант (годится для устной речи):


rwils79 said:


> "Mila said something that I could relate to"


Мила *как про меня* сказала: "Я очень нервничаю, когда ..."

как про меня = _lit.:_ as if talking about me


----------



## sagittaire

> _...и Мила как раз сказала, что испытывает то же самое._


Мила ничего подобного сказать не могла, т.к. она знать не знает про автора поста и его ощущения.

Я бы, наверно, сказала так:
"Мила сказала кое-что, под чем я мог бы подписаться"
Это если очень хочется поближе к оригиналу. Но если хочется, чтобы звучало естественнее по-русски, то я бы выбрала первый вариант *Sobakus*а:


> Мне очень понравилось, что сказала Мила на премьере.


Вместо "что" можно использовать "как". Будет более разговорно.


----------



## igusarov

rwils79 said:


> [...] to which I could relate (because the exact same thing happens to me)


Я погорячился, когда сказал, что глагол "отнестись" использовать не получится. С ним можно построить предложение, но оно опять получается более формальным, нежели "готов подписаться" или "как про меня говорила".

Я вчера смотрел интервью с Милой Кунис, и всё, что она сказала про русский язык, *относится* и *ко мне* тоже.


----------



## Sobakus

sagittaire said:


> Мила ничего подобного сказать не могла, т.к. она знать не знает про автора поста и его ощущения.



У этой фразы может быть два смысла.

1)Мила сказала: "Я испытываю то же самое, что и вы". (Разумеется, этого она не говорила.)
2)Мила сказала: "Я нервничаю". Я сказал: "Я нервничаю". Мила сказала, что испытывает то же, что и я.

Вы просто поняли неправильно


----------



## rwils79

igusarov said:


> Я погорячился, когда сказал, что глагол "отнестись" использовать не получится. С ним можно построить предложение, но оно опять получается более формальным, нежели "готов подписаться" или "как про меня говорила".
> 
> 
> Я вчера смотрел интервью с Милой Кунис, и всё, что она сказала про русский язык, относится и ко мне тоже.


Спасибо, что помогли! Мне нравится все варианты, выложенные всеми вами, но, хотя он может быть "формальным", мне очень нравится именно последний вариант *igusarov*а, потому что я думаю, что это более подходящий вариант того, что я сказал.


----------



## sagittaire

> Мила сказала, что испытывает то же, что и я.
> 
> Вы просто поняли неправильно



Нет, простите, вынуждена настаивать. Чтобы Мила сказала, что испытывает то же, что и я, она для начала должна знать о том, что испытываю я. Иначе никак не получится. Переведем косвенную речь в прямую:
Мила сказала: "Я испытываю то же, что и *rwils79*"

Вероятно, вы хотели сказать: "Оказывается, Мила испытывает то же, что и я". Тогда другое дело.


----------

